# General > Reunions >  North School

## Anonymous

Since Pultneytown Academy -70-77 are having a reunion, is anyone interested in a North School 70-77 reunion, next year perhaps ????

----------


## Anonymous

Awwww - I just miss it - I think I started in 77 or maybe 78

----------


## Anonymous

> *northman wrote*:
> 
> 
> Since Pultneytown Academy -70-77 are having a reunion, is anyone interested in a North School 70-77 reunion, next year perhaps ????



I might qualify?


Good be good for a lol.

----------


## Anonymous

> *AlanFarquhar wrote*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *northman wrote*:
> 
> ...



Better still, could be good for a lol.

----------


## Anonymous

I'm pretty sure I'm 1978 - if you stretch it by a year I'd be interested to see what everyone is up to.....

----------


## Anonymous

Sorry but 1978 is out - the reunion would be for people who started the North School in 1970 and finished in 1977 - the same year as the Pultneytown Academy crowd !!! Anyway, there doesn't seem to be a great deal of interest, so it may not happen !! Maybe we'll have to wait a few years for a High School reunion - I can't see the Pultneytown Academy crowd wanting to attend another reunion in the near future - roll on 2005 or thereabouts!!!!!!

----------


## Anonymous

It would be good to have a 40th reunion for the class of 77, that would coincide with Pultneytowns next reunion and keep the numbers up......

----------


## Anonymous

William.......i presume......


A 40th (birthday's, not years later I hope)would be a good idea - but should it then be a high school reunion, rather than a North School reunion. Comments please........

----------


## mandyscudder

Hi there




Not sure who 'Northman' is but I just thought I'd let you know that a HIGH SCHOOL REUNION is definitely the 'GO' for 4 years time, ie when we all turn 40!!!!  After recently organising the Pulteneytown Academy reunion, it became VERY CLEAR that everyone who attended was very keen to have a HIGH SCHOOL one.  I've received so many emails from people who attended High School (started in 1977 - 1978) and who would definitely come to a reunion so it's going to happen!!!  I know it's some time off but the way the years have been flying in, it will be here before we know it!




Drop me a line (anyone in fact) when you get the chance.




Mandy Scudder (nee Miller)










[Edited by Bill Fernie on 04-27-2001 at 12:48 PM GMT]

----------


## Anonymous

> *Northman wrote*:
> 
> 
> Sorry but 1978 is out - the reunion would be for people who started the North School in 1970 and finished in 1977 - the same year as the Pultneytown Academy crowd !!! Anyway, there doesn't seem to be a great deal of interest, so it may not happen !! Maybe we'll have to wait a few years for a High School reunion - I can't see the Pultneytown Academy crowd wanting to attend another reunion in the near future - roll on 2005 or thereabouts!!!!!!





Northman


I know I seem to be a bit behind the times here as regards to the messages, but I for one would definately be interested in a Reunion for the 1970-1977.




Alan F

----------


## Anonymous

I agree with Alan F, I think it would be a great idea if enough people turned up!! What do others from that year think ????

----------


## Anonymous

I would like to know if there was a reunion for the year 1964-1971 if anyone can help with this or any photos I will be very grateful

----------


## Anonymous

> *AlanFarquhar wrote*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *northman wrote*:
> 
> ...



I started in the easter of 74, when they still had easter intakes, does this qualify?

----------


## Anonymous

> *elspeth_roberts0759 wrote*:
> 
> 
> I would like to know if there was a reunion for the year 1964-1971 if anyone can help with this or any photos I will be very grateful

----------


## Anonymous

Looks like a non-starter this reunion.....

----------


## Bill Fernie

Having watched a number of reunions develop over the last few months it is quite clear that one based on secondary school groups rather than primary school classes are likely to be more successful and will have many more people attending.  


Mandy in Australia who set the ball rolling on the web site with her reunion for her class in Pulteneytown Academy has even suggested her next reunion will be for her High School year.


So if anyone wants to get going Caithness.org offers the pages free to anyone starting a reunion to put up lists and get contacts etc.

----------


## Anonymous

Northman,


Check my reply on the general board under Allsorts!

----------


## Anonymous

Colin, nice one




But just who are "Wilbur" and "Allsorts"

----------


## Anonymous

Northman,


Are you ages with Alan Farquhar, Peter McDougall, Robin Aitken, Lizzie More, Brenda Banks, Karen Fraser, Bettine Duffy etc. etc.?


If so did you attend the Youth Club disco's? Wilbur was the original DJ and Allsorts (Allsorts is an alias however) took over when Wilbur took early retirement!!

----------


## Anonymous

Colin,


Yes, same age as all of those, but the other class.


And yes, Youth club disco's every week, velvet jackets and flared jeans - but I can't remember who the DJ's were ??

----------


## Anonymous

How about some support against the Demon Scudder she's giving me, us, pelters on the 'Don't Laugh' 2004 page.

----------


## Anonymous

Hey Colin, I think we are more than fit to give those Academy Rats of 70-77 a run for their money............ watch this space



Mandy Miller, watch out girl your time is up!



Milkman, I know who you are and your time is up too ..............



Let the battle commence

----------


## Anonymous

Just when is the North School reunion anyway?



Thought so!



You lot couldn't orginize a P*ss up in a Brewery! lol lol lol

----------


## mandyscudder

AHHHHHHH, Cowardy Colin has to go and find another means of backup does he?  Can't handle it yourself Col?????



BUTTERFLY!!!!  Now I wonder 'WHY' I know WHO YOU ARE!!!!!!  Love you too 'ANNIE'!!!!!

----------


## Anonymous

Dear Academy Rats,

You have done it now Madam Butterfly is on the case, & rightly so, she may fly like a butterfly..but she stings lek a Beeee!!!

I note that neither of you, Scudd or Milky Bar kid have had the wherewithall to access page 2 of the Reunion 2004 page the acronym fits!!

----------


## Anonymous

> On 2001-09-20 03:29, mandyscudder wrote:
> 
> AHHHHHHH, Cowardy Colin has to go and find another means of backup does he?  Can't handle it yourself Col?????
> 
> 
> 
> BUTTERFLY!!!!  Now I wonder 'WHY' I know WHO YOU ARE!!!!!!  Love you too 'ANNIE'!!!!!




Mandy get off me mate Colin's case, he now has me on his side to defend the good name of Wick North!!

So watch it girlie.lol

----------


## Anonymous

Come on all ye Ex. North School pupils from 1970-77, I know ye are oot there, so come on in and let us know what ye are up tae and also about where ye bide now.

----------


## mandyscudder

Poor Alan!!



I can see that your 'AIR OF AUTHORITY' is really working for you - NOT!!!!!!



Love Mandy

xxxxxxxxxx     ::   ::

----------


## Anonymous

Mandy:

Me thinks you are a closet North School Pupil?  ::  

If you ain't why do you need to poke your Aussie bugle into North School affairs?  ::  

Anyway me thinks they are all away on holiday's.   ::

----------


## mandyscudder

Whatever WORKS for you Ali!!!!!  If that makes you feel better within yourself, ie you thinking that they are all off on holiday AND NOT JUST IGNORING YOU, then YOU go ahead and think that DEARIE!!!



Love YOU KNOW WHO!!

 :Wink:   ::

----------


## Anonymous

Aye Alan yur richt they all aspire til be as talented as we privileged North School fowk, Brucer e heid Master kent how til churn oot a better class o weeker.

----------


## Anonymous

Hi Colly Wolly

Where have ye been?

And yes we are a better class of weeker, us North Schoolers.  ::

----------


## Anonymous

Aye, Alan we CERTAINLY ARE a better class of Weekers us SUPERIOR NORTH SCHOOLERS - SOOOOOOOOOO how about some of you Superior North Schoolers out there looking into this reunion thread joining in with the crack???? 



You can all see how Colin, Alan and myself are 'standing our ground' with those Yellow Bellied Academy Rats and ALL contributions from Superior North Schoolers will be warmly welcomed onto this reunion thread.



Get those 'fingers flexed' and Northman we havn't heard from you for a while - where are you?



love Madam Butterfly xx

----------


## mandyscudder

OH PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Excuse me while I get my sick bag!!!



Just had to come in for a nose and what do I find?  The three MUSKETEERS - not!!!  Self praise is self explanatory coming from yourselves as it certainly WON'T be coming from anyone else!!!



A bit pathetic, if you ask me (oh, you didn't - oh, too bad!!) that you have to 'scuttle' away into your own little site and hide!



Come on out and face the ELITE!!!





 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Anonymous

Mandy,Mandy.

Didn't the teachers excuse you on many occassions?

Of course not,you excused yourself on many occassions with your sickie bag. ::  

So don't be nosy and scuttle back to your Rat infested area. ::  



Your caring North Schooler  ::  

Alan 

x

----------


## mandyscudder

I'm crying now!!!!



 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Anonymous

aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Mandy.  ::  

Don't  ::  

I didn't mean it.  ::  

Come on the North. ::  



Your's Sincerely   ::  

Alan

----------


## mandyscudder

No, too late, you can't take it back!!!  I'm very upset, practically suicidal if you must know!!!!!

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Anonymous

Promise's! Promise's!   ::

----------


## Anonymous

Tell you what though Mand, you'll notice that this thread for St Scruff's was posted anonymously! I wonder why???????   ::  

Not ashamed of being a Scruff surely?   ::

----------


## Anonymous

Och Milky GET YER BEEG NOSE OFFA OOR SUPERIOR NORTH SCHOOL SITE.



It was my good friend NORTHMAN who did the first posting but when Bill and they boys updated the site a few months ago something happened to the 'handle' names and some came out as Anon - but then TYPICAL of you Milky not to do your homework before you come onto this Superior Thread blawing your tuneless trumpet!!!



love Madam Butterfly xx

----------


## Anonymous

all the North school numpties are frightened to reveal their real names, bunch of scardey cats the lot of you!  ::

----------


## Anonymous

Duhhhh Jacquline look at e Milky bar kid is he fae the superior North School ah think not another shot in the feet for the Ratty fowk!!

----------


## Anonymous

Is is where ye scruffians hing oot ,is threed should be quarantined along wi ye lot. Ah see Butterdflech is still talkin kack

----------


## Anonymous

Richard get at beeg nose o' yurs offa is Superior North School Site or ahl run ye ower way ma Racing Micra e' next time I am up e' road.



love Madam Butterfly xx

----------


## Anonymous

the milky bar kid is only keeping his real name off this cos he is frightened his wife finds out what he gets up to on these boards!

 ::

----------


## Anonymous

by the way have you managed to arrange your primary school reunion yet?  :Wink:

----------


## Anonymous

Why don't all ye Rats scurry back to your Academy thread.

Where is it by the way? ::  

I see it was last used on the 5th March.   ::

----------


## Anonymous

Ah think Milky Boy's wife hez more til worry aboot than fit he gets up till on here, do ye no lek??

----------


## Anonymous

ACADEMY RATS THAT DARE ENTER THIS SCHOOL THREAD FOR E GIFTED.

Find yersel a sewer and don't return.

 ::   ::

----------


## Anonymous

We who dare,win!

the only thing you lot have a gift for is speaking a load of old twaddle  ::  

I don't know if you remember but we superior people had a reunion in March for our school, we sat and had a right good giggle catching up with all our classmates and now we no longer need to continue with that thread.If it wasn't for us Pultneytown Academy chatterboxs there would be no-one on here to chat with as I see there are very few of you lot from the zoo that have learnt to communicate! I see you are still no further on with your own reunion  ::

----------


## Anonymous

Jacqueline:

Tut,Tut.

We don't need to as we can have it on e same night.  ::

----------


## mandyscudder

Oh Jacqueline, you fell for THAT ONE, hook, line and sinker!!!  Our Mr Farquhar has become quite the smarty pants lately so I'm making a few inquiries to bring him back down to earth so keep checking THIS SITE!!



Love Mandy

xxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## Anonymous

Mrs Scudder I fell for nothing thank you. As usual they are trying to come up with excuses of why they are not having a primary school reunion. I think it probably has something to do with the complete lack of interest from their fellow scholars  ::

----------


## Anonymous

See there ye pair o bamns go again ye choost dinna get id never did never will, we didna need til get hearded egither by an Australian sheep dowg til perform tricks at hur call.

Being fae e North School we all hev that little bit of extra sensory perception & know that each & every wan o us are doing tremendously well in which ever carreer we chose & far ever in e world we find wursels.

----------


## Anonymous

Mandy:

Thanks for commending me for oot smarting e Rats.  ::  

I'm still checking Mandy.  ::  

I may hev helped ye oot a bit there Mandy, check e "77 Goss Column. Don't say I dinnae help ye oot. :Wink:  

Colin e Northers must be proud o me gettin another one over e rats.  ::

----------


## Anonymous

Alan I was unaware you got anything over us 

please tell me how you managed that feat?  ::

----------


## Anonymous

Jacqueline:

Ask yer pal, she seems to agree.  ::  

Efter all you keep saying yer superior.  ::

----------


## Anonymous

Knowing Mandy she is at this moment buttering you up ready to go in for the kill!  ::

----------


## Anonymous

Jacqueline:

A weel. ::  

Am shakin in me Bronze boots.  ::

----------


## mandyscudder

Now now Alan, let me put you straight here!!  It will NEVER happen, ie trying to play one of us Academiers against the other!!  Jacqueline and I will deliberately have a difference of opinion NOW AND THEN just to keep you NUMSKULLS and the like ON YOUR TOES!!!! We constantly discuss this behind closed screens!!!!  These boards can get a bit boring after a while, reading the same old dribble, so we feel COMPELLED to have to GET THINGS GOING AGAIN.



As for thinking I was congratulating you on 'getting one over', tut tut, wakey wakey, I didn't mention you BY NAME now did I so stop blowing your own trumpet!!!



Love Mandy

xxxxxxxxxxx  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Anonymous

::  Smells a bit in Here! Aaaarrgghh!!

I'm on the wrong thread!   ::

----------


## mandyscudder

MILKYBOY!!!  I hope that that last statement was because you were in the NUMSKULLS thread and NOT because you saw my message?!!!!!!  The latter is what it looked like but I know it NOT TO BE TRUE, you being my alias and all that!!!!



Love Mandy

xxxxxxxx

----------


## Anonymous

Ah lek nothin better than seein 2 rats fechtin, especially on wur threed!!

----------


## Anonymous

Don't kid yerself Colin! Mandy knows I was refering to the awful stench in this here thread! Unlike you lot we all bonded and formed a good understanding of each other when we had our reunion! something you lot still have to do!   ::

----------


## Anonymous

Dinna come onto this Superior Thread Milky and 'let one go' get away till yer Yellow Bellied Academy Rats rancid thread - you are polluting our Superior Space!!



love Madam Butterfly xx

----------


## mandyscudder

BUTTERTHIGHS!!!!  Yawn yawn!!!  Now you know that this thread wouldn't survive if it wasn't for the INTELLIGENT ACADEMIERS making the occasional appearance.  We're the ONES that every one is interested in hearing from - I thought THAT was pretty obvious!!!



Love Mandy

xxxxxxxxxxx  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Anonymous

As far as I can see there is only about 4 of the North school people interested in this post....... What a lovely big reunion you lot will be having!  ::

----------


## Anonymous

Naebody can get a bloody word in for ye & e Scudd!!!

----------


## Anonymous

thats right blame it on someone else! Its not our fault that your mates aren't interested in your reunion idea!  ::

----------


## mandyscudder

Howdy PARTNER!!!



I think we'd be best to go a little easy on these Northers as I can sense them 'breaking' the poor 'deprived of a decent education beings' that they are!!!



They are somewhat fragile and our cruel   ::   comments might just tip them over the edge. We'll maybe just back out for a little while and just watch the FLOCK (NOT!!) OF PEOPLE COME RACING TO THEIR SITE!!



Love Mandy

xxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## Anonymous

So There!   ::

----------


## Anonymous

Oi Mrs Scudderlugs - the only 'tipping over the edge' that will be going on will be when I chuck ye and at Jacqueline OWER E' CLIFFS AT E' TRINKY!!!!



NOW GET OFF OUR SUPERIOR NORTH SCHOOL SITE AND DINNA COME BACK



love Madam Butterfly xx

----------


## Anonymous

Superior site ma bum! Iss for numpties lek butterfly, she should be gettin' on wi her hoosiework afore at mannie comes an gies her anither row for slackin'

----------


## Anonymous

Weel Pozy hid choost goes till show thet eh dusty owld moth isnae part oh eh real Royal Deeside mob or she wid hev a servant an maids till do all at kind oh stuff fur her!!!

----------


## Anonymous

Butterfly obviously is the servant and slave in her house! We certainly know who wears the trousers in her house  ::

----------


## Anonymous

Yea Jacqueline, buttrieheid is little more than a wee hoosekeeper. She's been quiet a whilie though so maybe e' boss hez put her computer back in e cupboard due till her slackin' again !!!!!!!!!

----------


## Anonymous

Now fit are ye rodents doin in iss threed wi yur verbal diarrhoea, ah think ye crowd hev polluted far to many o these threeds most especially this sacred of all sites, now sling yur hooks wance & for all ya bunch o trosks!!

----------


## Anonymous

don't worry Colin, there is not anything of any interest to keep us coming back to this site. I will leave you bunch of saddos to try to arrange your room party. By the way I thought that I would give you a helping hand and book your venue for you bunch of wasters... The Mackays hotel have agreed to hire out one of their bogs for you lot to have your pathetic little reunion at!  ::

----------


## mandyscudder

GO JACQUELINE!!!!  GO JACQUELINE!!!!!!!!!!

GO JACQUELINE!!!!  GO JACQUELINE!!!!!!!!!!



Couldn't have put it better myself!!!



Yes, I agree, let's leave this USELESS, can't get a reunion together, apart from in a toilet site FOREVER!!!  We've done our work here - let's move on to fry some BIGGER FISH!!!!!



Love Mandy

xxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## Anonymous

Yeh! Nyah Nyah Nyah   ::

----------


## Anonymous

Scudd ah see at least ye recognise that both Jaq & yursell are fish wifes then.

As for Milky ye dinna half come wi some jibberish.

----------


## Anonymous

Nice one Colin ... can ye ask yur rodent friends what they're on because it's certainly not this planet ....    ::

----------


## Anonymous

Thur all fae e planet WASTE O TIME  'at is coz every single wan o thum are a waste o breath!!

----------


## Anonymous

Jist thought I wid see how me fellow Northers hev been keepin lately?

Sorry for not being on line much lately it's joost that I hev been very busy at work.

"HONEST"   ::  

Anyway I think it wid be a good idea tae kick start OUR FORUM again and hopefully 

wethout them vermin pittin thur tuppence in.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Anonymous

Away an boil yer heed Rubber boot!!!!

----------


## Audrey Bruce

Richie min, yer gettin in til deep water in iss threed. wur lek e three wise mounkeys us north schoolers, we take id all in an say and keep any quote fur ammo, an believe me ye gee us plenty

----------


## Anonymous

Mounkeys? Yes definately, Yon North school wiz lek a menagerie wi' ye lot. Wise? No chance.

----------

